# Internettelefonie in der FritzBox 7170 einrichten



## Macta (3. Juni 2009)

Zuerst einmal möchte ich erstmal loswerden, dass ich nicht wirklich bewandert
in solchen Dingen bin und somit meinem Vater bei der Einrichtung nicht helfen kann.

Das Problem:
Wir können nicht einstellen, dass wir über Internet (VoIP) telefonieren können.
Dies sei aber nötig um auf die Flatrate von T-Online zurückgreifen zu können,
so mein Vater.


Aber wie kam es dazu:
Ganz einfach. Wir hatten einen Wechsel von 1&1 zu T-Online vollzogen, da
wir in den Genuss von DSL 16000, welches hier auch zur Verfügung steht, zu kommen.
Nun habe ich alles eingestellt, also dass wieder eine Internetverbindung besteht
mit Benutzernamen, Passwort und allem drum und dran.

Nun sollte ich auch das Telefon einrichten. Gesagt getan. Mit Hilfe
des Assisstenten habe ich das Telefon eingerichtet (war bereits unter 1&1 eingerichtet).
Nun habe ich aber in meiner Unwissenheit Verbindung über das Festnetz aufbauen
gewählt, anstatt über das Internet. Mein Vater kam und meinte, dass das falsch sei.
Nun hat er in der Liste der Telefoniegeräte der FritzBox FON 1, wo es angeschlossen war,
gelöscht. Nun dachte ich mir, man könnte alles wieder so einstellen wie zuvor.
Weit gefehlt! Die fritzBox macht eine Klingelkontrolle, allerdings klingelt das Telefon jetzt nicht
und somit können wir die weiteren Einstellungen nicht vornehmen. Wir haben 
ebenfalls schon probiert das Telefon an FON 2 und FON 3 "anzusteppslen".
Allerdings kam es zu dem gleichen Ergebnis, kein Klingeln.

Ich habe schon daran gedacht die FritzBox zu resetten, allerdings weiß ich nicht,
ob dies zum Erfolg führen würde...


Könnt Ihr uns helfen




PS: Hier hat T-Online - wie bei vielen anderen auch - Mist gebaut.
      Wir bestellten eine 16000er leitung haben aber lediglich die Geschwindkeit
      DSL 1000s (Genitiv-s, nicht das es zu Verständnisproblemen kommt) .
      16000 ist aber verfügbar...


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juni 2009)

Ihr seid euch aber sicher, daß ihr eure Telefonflatrate über Voip habt, oder? Kann ich das Angebot mal sehen? Wie genau wurde der Router angeschlossen, beschreib mal?
Weil so wie du sagtest, hattest du das Telefon ja schon funktionstüchtig eingerichtet, nur ohne Voip. Das bringt mich zu der Annahme, daß ihr einen Splitter mitbekommen habt, weil es ohne ein bisschen schwer wäre. Und der Splitter wiederum würde mich dann zu der Annahme bringen, daß ihr kein Voip habt. Denn, wenn ich über IP telefoniere, muss ich die Leitung ja nicht teilen, oder wie siehst du das?


----------



## Macta (3. Juni 2009)

Ja, dachte ich eig. auch...
Aber mein Vater meinte ja VoIP...
naja

Hier das Angebot

Was mein Vater hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da steht eindeutig Festnetz-Flatrate...


----------



## Wagga (3. Juni 2009)

Das bedeutet nur das du ins Festnetz kostenlos telefonieren kannst, entweder über Festnetzanschluss oder eben über VoIp.
Je nach dem was in eurem Parket dabei ist/war.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juni 2009)

Naja, die Hardware dort unterstützt Voip. Allerdings erwähnst du oben eine Fritzbox. T-Online hat dort Speedports gelistet. Ob im Paket Internet-Telefonie mit inbegriffen ist, geht für mich nicht eindeutig hervor.
Auf jedenfall ist aber eine normale Flatrate über den ganz normalen analogen Anschluss im Paket enthalten. Du hast das ganze also richtig eingerichtet. Die Flatrate greift beim analogen Anschluß.
Sofern im Paket Internet-Telefonie enthalten ist, könntest du aber noch zusätzlich zum normalen analogen Anschluß Internet-Telefonie über Voip einrichten. Da kann man dann im Menü der Fritzbox festlegen, wann der normale und wann voip verwendet werden soll. Man kann es in Nummernbereiche eingrenzen.

Ob ihr Internet-Telefonie im Paket habt, solltet ihr auf der Homepage von T-Online sehen können und zwar in euren persönlichen Vertragsbereich. Sowas wird es da ja auch geben. Außerdem, falls ihr Voip haben solltet, dann müsste euch der Provider auch die Daten mitgeschickt haben. Da bekommt man ja ne Nummer, die auch in der Fritzbox eingepflegt werden muss.

Wenn ihr es nicht habt und aber trotzdem wollt und eure Hardware Voip untersützt, wonach es aussieht, dann könnt ihr euch auch im Internet bei einen entsprechenden Provider für Internet-Telefonie anmelden.
Das gibts auch kostenlos. Auch da bekommt ihr dann ne Nummer. Google sollte hier weiter helfen. Die analoge Flatrate würde ich aber schon einrichten. Voip dann höchstens zusätzlich nutzen.


----------



## Macta (4. Juni 2009)

Das freut mich schon mal.

Nun gibt es nur noch das Problem, dass wir das Telefon nicht mehr
einrichten können...
Mein Vater löschte ja den FON 1 Anschluss aus der Telefoniegeräteliste
der FritzBox und nun kann man diesen weder hinzufügen noch funktioniert
ein anderen Anschluss. Hilft denn da das Resetten der Box?


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juni 2009)

Du meinst, Fon1 ist im Dropdownmenü nicht mehr vorhanden, beim einrichten eines neuen Telefongeräts?


----------



## eMJay (4. Juni 2009)

Ohne jetzt weiter zu lesen. Bei der t-com läuft die festnetz flat über festnetz als nix Voip.


----------



## Macta (4. Juni 2009)

@Klos:

Doch, es gibt FON 1 im Dropdownmenü, allerdings ist es egal welches ich auswähle,
ob Fon 1 oder 2 oder 3, das Telefon klingelt beim Testversuch einfach nicht, somit
ist es nicht möglich weiterzumachen.

Das Problem entstand, als mein Vater in einem Reiter, in dem alle Geräte, die
mit der Box verbunden sind, auflistet, FON 1 - Anschluss gelöscht hat -.-

Nun funktioniert es nicht mehr...


----------



## eMJay (4. Juni 2009)

Setzte mal die fritzbox auf werkseinstelungen zurück.


----------



## poTTo (4. Juni 2009)

welche firmware hat die fritzbox ? Muss ich wissen da sich die Menüführung unterscheidet !  Hab mal 3 Jahre bei freenet gearbeitet (im Support Backoffice) hab das jeden Tag quasi gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich hab selber ne 7170 zu hause mit der Firmware-Version 29.04.67 


gruss


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juni 2009)

Mach einfach nen Resett und das ganze sollte gegessen sein. Dann richtest du es eben nochmal schnell ein und gut ist. Ist ja nicht viel Arbeit.


----------



## Macta (4. Juni 2009)

Die Firmware ist 29.04.70


----------



## poTTo (4. Juni 2009)

dann klick dich hier mal durch

http://kundenservice.freenet.de/hilfe/komp...nfig/index.html


----------

